# Puppy Evaluation Video



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

This is a really nice puppy evaluation video... for those who are curious as to how we choose puppies to show and structure....


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

Fascinating. I've never seen evaluations before; I'm surprised at the differences in the puppies once someone points them out. I thought puppies were evaluated @ 8 weeks though. Am I wrong?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-fun to see that you do almost exactly we do  I can't wait-I'm going to a puppy party on May 7!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my-how much of a dog nerd am I that I just watched that entire video from beginning to end.\?!


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

That's ok; I watched the whole thing too. However I also have a car magnet that says "The best things in life are furry".


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Fascinating video! Loved hearing the individual evaluations, but now I'm dying to know who she would have taken as the pick male & pick female.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> Oh my-how much of a dog nerd am I that I just watched that entire video from beginning to end.\?!


I just did too! Nancy actually evaluated our Chloe's litter but I wasn't there to see it, so I like being able to watch her and see what she was looking for.

Jack was very concerned about the whining puppies in the background the whole time I was watching the video...pretty cute


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Cosmo is searching for puppies in my computer.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm going to my first puppy party eval this weekend if I have time. I am so interested to learn, I hope that I can absorb just a fraction of it.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I'm going to my first puppy party eval this weekend if I have time. I am so interested to learn, I hope that I can absorb just a fraction of it.


Are you going to MY puppy evaluation?? I cannot WAIT to hear about it.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

there are several schools of thought about when to evaluate puppies and often that depends greatly on knowing your lines and knowing at what age to evaluate them. I know that I tend to evaluate at right between 8- 9 weeks (I keep pups to ten weeks) but I know that my lines are very slow to mature and they are still infants at 7 weeks... others believe that evaluating betwen 7 and 8 weeks is when to do it... it is very line dependant
I hope that helps


----------



## marshafuzia (Jul 15, 2017)

This is such a good video! Thank you so much for posting it! I plan to watch it over and over again to help me evaluate my own puppies.


----------

